# Sigelei 75W Box Mod



## phanatik (24/6/15)

Hey Guys,

These look amazing, and come in at the 70$ mark:

The Sigelei 75w is the latest full feature box mod from Sigelei, it features a 75 watt chip with temperature control. For this device Sigelei has redesigned their firing and adjustment buttons to make them more tactile and comfortable to use. The Sieglei 75w is still in testing stages but they say it will be able to fire down to 0.1ohms. The design is pretty simple but it looks like both the front and back plate will be removable to access the single 18650 battery

*Sigelei 75w Features:*

Up to 75watts
Temperature Control
Stainless Steel Construction
Spring loaded, self-adjusting top contact to accommodate any 510 atty with ease
Accommodates a single 18650 sized battery
Amazingly responsive click-back buttons
Includes frosted protective case


Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/sigelei-75w-box-mod/#ixzz3dyabPmRt


















Any Vendor thinking of bringing them in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (24/6/15)

I'll definitely buy one if a vendor gets this. I got the 150w mod and it's an epic beast. Don't know what they saying about the buttons though I find it quite easy to use.


----------

